# Minitab



## beautiprince (16 أبريل 2006)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
ارجو المساعدة ياخوان في الحصول على برنامج Minitab فانا محتاج الية للضرورة القصوى ولم استطع الحصول علية من اي مكان علما بأن الموقع الرسمي للبرنامج لا يمكن من خلالة الحصول الا على الديمو 
والله تكسبون اجر تكفوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووون


----------



## salman (16 أبريل 2006)

البرنامج المطلوب يوجد في محلات البرامج والكمبيوتر (نسخ) 

اذا كنت في جده ندلكم على تلك المحلات

نتمنى ان تجدوا البرنامج بسهوله

وشكرا 
سلمان


----------



## مهندس صناعي 7 (9 مايو 2006)

ألا يوجد موقع في النت لتنزيل البرنامج ؟؟؟؟


----------



## smile1 (9 مايو 2006)

الرابط هنا
ftp://ftp.upc.es/mirror/misc/*minitab14*/*MINITAB14*.zip
السيريال هنا:
ftp://ftp.upc.es/mirror/misc/*minitab14*/license.txt

تم تجريب الرابط ( النسخة كاملة )
بالتوفيق


----------



## مهندس مخربها (29 يوليو 2006)

هل يستيطيع احد الاعضاء بالتكرم وشرح بسيط عن هذا البرنامج وكيفية استعماله 

في حل contral charts واذا كانت صعبه 

فقط بعض الاوامر البسيطه تكفي 


وننتظر منكم التعاون 


وشكرا مقدما


----------



## فتوح (30 يوليو 2006)

*نعم ان شاء الله*



مهندس مخربها قال:


> هل يستيطيع احد الاعضاء بالتكرم وشرح بسيط عن هذا البرنامج وكيفية استعماله
> 
> في حل contral charts واذا كانت صعبه
> 
> ...


 
والله يا أخي الكريم بفضل الله كنت أنوي أن أشرح أو أعقد دورة للتحليل الإحصائي باستخدام الميني تاب - طبعاً بعد التنسيق التام مع المشرفين - ولكن مستعد الآن أن اشرح لك طريقة العمل على خرائط المراقبة ولكن إذا تكرمت كم رقم النسخة التي تعمل عليها 13 أم 14 وشكراً لك أخوك فتوح


----------



## فتوح (30 يوليو 2006)

*الرابط لا يفتح*



smile1 قال:


> الرابط هنا
> ftp://ftp.upc.es/mirror/misc/*minitab14*/*MINITAB14*.zip
> السيريال هنا:
> ftp://ftp.upc.es/mirror/misc/*minitab14*/license.txt
> ...


 
شكراً smile على الروابط ولكنها لا تفتح معي


----------



## فتوح (30 يوليو 2006)

*نبذة بسيطة جداً عن خرائط المراقبة على برنامج minitab 13*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته أخي الكريم هذه نبذة بسيطة للغاية - عملتها على عجالة حتى لم أنتظر ردك - قد تساعدك في بحثك وان كانت لا تكفي فأمرني تجدني بجانبك إن شاء الله

بعد فتح البرنامج عليك أن تكتب أو تأخذ بالنسخ والإضافة إلى الأعمدة كما في الشكل رقم (1)






شكل رقم (1) وضع البيانات الأولية

ثم اتبع الخطوات من شكل رقم (2) ثم شكل رقم (3) ثم شكلرقم(4)






شكل رقم (2) كيفية ايجاد خريطة المراقبة 






شكل رقم (3) اختيار نوع الخريطة






شكل رقم (4) التعامل مع خريطة X bar

ومن الممكن عمل الإختبار الذي تريده من شكل رقم (4)






شكل رقم (5) خريطة X bar

وإن شاء الله سنتناول خرائط المراقبة كأحد أدوات إدراة الجودة الشاملة في الدورة المقامة حالياً عن إدارة الجودة الشاملة

لا تتردد أن تسألني أرجوك أنا بالخدمة

أخوك فتوح محمد عبد العال


----------

